
Startups and the Stockdale Paradox - nostrademons
http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2005/01/startups_and_th.html
======
brett
That article is awesome. I've always has trouble articulating my belief in the
power of positive thinking without sounding like a hippie.

~~~
bootload
'... the power of positive thinking ...'

Not so much the power of 'positive thinking' as accepting the 'reality of the
situation' and making sure you can get beyond it. Another example of this type
of 'conscious acceptance of a situation' can be found in the phrase ... 'there
is no land-rover' ~ http://tinyurl.com/35xy9m

------
papersmith
I read "Good to Great", it's an awesome book for mature companies, but not
really relevant for startups. Though never mentioned, I can sort of see Google
fitting the profile of an up-and-coming "great company" according to the
author's definition (one that will beat the market over the long term).

~~~
nostrademons
The prequel "Built to Last", however, is great for startups. He studied
"visionary companies" in that one (including HP, IBM, Merck, 3M, etc.), and
includes a lot about *how* a visionary company starts. I heard echoes of Built
to Last in Woz's presentation at the startup school, so it's not just old-
economy companies that it applies to.

------
imp
I've heard that story before, but never thought about how it could be applied
to startups. Interesting.

